# Black seed oil



## Ironbuilt

A A A
Black Seed Oil
I'm going to try this for the month of april at 1tsp a day . My natural
girlfriend directed me to this and it's worth the 30$ research.
Will advise and rate if anyone would like to know mid month for sides or benefits.. Thanks Ib..


Black cumin oil contains 100 healing components which work together in a synergetic effect. That means they all complement each other in the process of aiding our body’s ability to look after itself.
Research has found that there is not another herb known to work with such a wide range of healing capabilities.
Nigella Sativa are known by many names for example, Black Seed or Black Cumin. Habbat ul barakah in Arabic countries (the Blessed Seed) due to the saying of the Holy 
Prophet (SWS) and habbat as-sawda. It is referred to as 
Schwarzkummel in Germany 
and Cörek Otu in Turkey. It is often named Black Onion Seed because of its similarity to onion seed in appearance but they share no relation to each other.

  Nigella Sativa 

Black Seeds Actions
Analgesic: Relieves or dampens sensation of pain.
Anthelmintic: (Also know as vermicide or vermifuge) destroys and expels intestinal worms.
Anti-bacterial: Destroys or inhibits the growth of destructive bacteria.
Anti-Inflammatory: Reduces inflammation.
Anti-Microbial: Destroys or inhibits the growth of destructive microorganisms.
Antioxidant: Prevents or delays the damaging oxidisation of the body's cells - particularly useful against free radicals.
Anti-Pyretic: (Also known as ferbrifuge) - exhibits a 'cooling action', useful in fever reduction.
Anti-spasmodic: Prevents or eases muscle spasms and cramps.
Anti-tumour: Counteracts or prevents the formation of malignant tumours*
Carminative: Stimulates digestion and induces the expulsion of gas from the stomach and the intestines.
Diaphoretic: Induces perspiration during fever to cool and stimulate the release of toxins.
Diuretic: Stimulates urination to relieve bloating and rid the body of any excess water.
Digestive: Stimulates bile and aids in the digestive process.
Emmenagogue: Stimulates menstrual flow and activity.
Galactogogue: Stimulates the action of milk in new mothers.
Hypotensive: Reduces excess blood pressure.
Immunomodulator: Suppresses or strengthens immune system activity as needed for optimum balance.
Laxative: Causes looseness or relaxation of the bowels. 

Immune Sytem
Black seed oil has been traditionally used for a vast array of ailments. What gives black seed oil it’s apparent ability to have a cure for all diseases is its ability to support a weak immune system. That would be specifically for those of us who are always getting ill, feel run down and have little energy. It gives your defense system the ability to fight.
At the same time it rebalances a hyperactive immune system bringing relief for those who have respiratory problems such as asthma, hay fever and aiding many allergies. 

Detox
It is also has a cleansing and eliminatory effect on the digestive system (particularly the detoxification of the intestines). Regulation of the immune system and the detoxification of the intestines are foremost in good health since it is these that are the starting point for many health disorders. By maintaining the good order of these systems we can prevent the beginning of many illnesses. 

Aromatherapy Massage Oil
What is unique about it´s healing components is that it contains between 0.5 – 1.5 % essential oils which make it strong enough to be an aromatherapy massage oil in its own right. While many traditional uses of the oil indicate applying it externally for skin care such as acne and psoriasis, the majority of treatments call for it to be consumed. 

Analysis
Analysis has shown black seed oil to contain 100 components including vitamins A, B1 and B2, 15 amino acids including 9 essential amino acids, proteins, zinc, selenium, omega 3, 6 and 9 and thymoquinone. Thymoquinone has been the centre of study for many of the research papers written about the pharmaceutical properties of the plant.
In 1959 when there were successful studies made in the Islamic world which attracted more attention in Muslim countries. It only attracted the attention of Western countries when Black seed was rediscovered in Germany. 

Asthma
In 1996, Baronesse a famous rachorse was suffering from acute asthma. Unhappy to give it the normal cortisone based therapies (with their awful side affects) their owners turned to a homeopathic vet.
The vet was also at a loss of how to treat the horse when he sort the advice of a Dr in Egypt. “Black seed” was the reply, “it has been used for centuries for treating horses.”
Baronesse who by this time was attached to oxygen equipment started eating black seed mixed in her food. To their amazement she could soon start breathing with ease and within weeks was not only super fit but winning medals again.
Her owner happened to be the daughter of a top immunologist in Munich, Dr Peter Schleicher. He had been so impressed by this event that he administered black seed to Dr. Friedrich Carpenter, the former Federal Minister of the Interior in Germany, who was also suffering from asthma.
His asthma was also cured which confirmed to the Dr. that this herb needed serious study. He was the head of 5 major studies on black seed mainly as a therapeutic agent for asthma, neurodermitis and allergies. 

70% Cured
In one of the studies black seed was used in a test with over 600 patients. It was found that 70% of patients with allergic conditions, among them being pollen and dust allergies, asthma and neuro-dermitis were cured by Nigella Sativa. 

TV
This intriguing seed caught the attention of Dr. Guenter Gerhardt a medical health guru on a German TV channel. The masses were then informed of the wide healing capabilities it contained. 
Consequently this product is now available at nearly every chemist in Germany and the German health system are obliged by law to pay for the expense of black seed oil for people suffering from certain ailments.
The most interesting aspect of the oil in Germany is that it is all mild. For black seed oil to be a really high quality it needs to have a certain sharpness. This is a sign of a good content of essential oil.
print« back


----------



## srd1

Keep us posted ironbuilt i would be very interested. If it does all that im down to try it. Would a person be able to get it at a local health food store? Sounds really interesting.


----------



## CONOFVIS

I heard Black Garlic is great for health but I have never seen it in any store.


----------



## striffe

Keep us posted IB


----------



## Rogue

I use Black seed oil, or Black Cumin oil as some call it. It certainly has some desirable effect, for me it was for digestion and improved sleep. It does lower blood pressure, which in my case is not desirable.If anything else, its a STONG Anti Oxidant.


----------



## Jeetsun

Any update?


----------



## AGGRO

Old thread but never used this. I have used blackcurrant seed oil and that is very good. Great source of GLA.


----------



## Victory

AGGRO said:


> Old thread but never used this. I have used blackcurrant seed oil and that is very good. Great source of GLA.



I remember someone else posting about this. A great way to up your omega 6's. Any brands you recommend?


----------



## him123

I haven't been sick in over a year since Ive been taking black seed oil. Taken consistently its one of the best supps i've tried.  Piping rock sells it real cheap and its good.


----------

